# A few muay thai questions.



## Im redy 4 u (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm very interested in muay thai.  My favourite muay thai fighter would have to be Ramon Dekkers, that guy inspires me.  What do you learn when you first start muay thai?  I assume you learn basic kicks and punches.  After you have learnt the basics, what is next?  More advanced kicks and punches?  Learning evasion techniques?  Also, do all muay thai schools train their shins?  If so when does that start?  What other conditioning is done?  How?  When do elbows and knees start to come into the training?  When do you start sparring?  During a class of muay thai, what generally happens?

Thanks guys, if you could answer some of my questions, I would appreciate it.


----------



## mini_dez (Oct 4, 2007)

You've pretty much hit the nail on the head.  From my experience anyway.

First time you go you'll be shown the basic stance, the basic punches (straight punches, uppercut and hooks) and the basic kicks (thai roundhouse kick and front kick/teep).  You might also be shown the basic elbows (cross, uppercut and downwards) and the basic knee (straight knee).  After that you might be shown onto a punch bag to get some practice, or train with a partner holding a pad.  Someone should be correcting your technique anyway.

From there you'll just gradually pick up or be shown more advanced stuff, but the basics are practiced constantly, they're your bread and butter.  Evasions and blocks should be practiced a lot too, it's the only way they become instinctive.

I started sparring after a month I think.  Just lightly, boxing only.  Gradually building it up to include knees and kicks too.  Sparring is an excellent way to learn I think.

During one of our classes we'll get to the gym, most of us have a bit of a warm up before the class officially starts.  When it does start we have a proper warm up- Maybe rounds of skipping with exercises (press ups, crunches or whatever) or shadow boxxing in between.  Then we'll maybe be shown a new technique (maybe new, maybe an iteration of one, depends how long you've been there I guess.) and practice that.  Then we move onto pad work-  one person holds a pad and their partner punches/kicks/knees/elbows it.  You can go slowly to concentrate on technique, or if you have the technique you can push yourself to condition yourself.  Then, if we've time, the more advanced will do some sparring to put all of that into practice.  I guess we _should_ have a warm down, but we never seem to have time...

My gym don't condition shins any "unnatural" way- rolling or hitting them with objects.  We just kick heavy bags and pads.  Over and over and over... 

If you've not been to a Muay Thai class yet, then go.  And stick at it, 6 months down the line you'll be amazed how far you've come.


----------



## thaistyle (Oct 6, 2007)

So many questions!  Sounds like you need to get into a gym.  Most start off with the basic stance and punches and kicks.  Slowly incorporating knee and elbow techniques.  Once you have perfected the basics then and only then should you start to learn more advanced techniques.  As for your shins, they will toughen from all of the kicking on the bag/pads and from sparring.


----------



## Im redy 4 u (Oct 9, 2007)

After 6 months I'll be amazed at far I've come?  How about after 1 year? How about after 2?  =)


----------



## meth18au (Oct 10, 2007)

Depends on your commitment, but generally however far you want to be buddy.....

You'll never stop learning though, always improving.  Bit by bit, day by day...


----------



## mini_dez (Oct 10, 2007)

Im redy 4 u said:


> After 6 months I'll be amazed at far I've come?  How about after 1 year? How about after 2?  =)


you'll be more amazed


----------



## USP45CT (Oct 22, 2007)

yes you will be very amazed.  MT is practical and you'll get whipped into shape in good order.


----------

